
Bros Funding Bros: What’s Wrong with Venture Capital - sinak
https://www.theinformation.com/bros-funding-bros-whats-wrong-with-venture-capital
======
staticautomatic
I'm not really seeing what this adds to the conversation. It's old news that
VC's are lemmings.

